# moving, farm equipment for sale, ohio



## plain vision (Aug 15, 2006)

New Holland super 66 hay baler, can pull behind smaller tractors, for sale for 500.00
Millcreek arena drag, I think it weighs 550 and is 7.5 wide, 500.00
New Idea manure spreader, nice floor, nice working ground driven 800.00
Might would also sell our New Holland 320 baler, fast baler that does hay and straw
Hay tedder, maybe would sell, also have an old milk pump for 50.00 and a feed cart with those crazy wheels that turn every direction, call or email [email protected] or 937- 631-3649, if you would like pictures, let me know, would be glad to text those


----------

